# live long and prosper



## grumbelo

I am making a custom greeting card in Japanese.
The cover says Happy Birthday.
I would like to say something to the effect of
"Live long and prosper"
This is for a young teen aged girl.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Wishfull

お誕生日おめでとう。これからも元気にガンバレ！

or just 

お誕生日おめでとう。

I don't say "Live long and prosper"　to children. 
I usually say "live long" to old people.
I usually say "prosper" to those who have their job, and who can reproduce the next generation (having babies). In other words I usually say it to adults.

I don't think there is custom expression to children like "live long and prosper."

If to an adult, especially over middle-aged adult, it would be;
お誕生日おめでとうございます。ますますの御健勝と御繁栄を祈念申し上げます。


----------



## grumbelo

I don't mean to be serious. It's what the customer wanted. I personally think it's incorrect as well.  What if I just said something like "have a wonderful birthday"?
or 
"hope all your wishes come true on your birthday"

I can talk her into one of these I think.
I appreciate it.


----------



## uchi.m

grumbelo said:


> I don't mean to be serious. It's what the customer wanted. I personally think it's incorrect as well.  What if I just said something like "have a wonderful birthday"?
> or
> "hope all your wishes come true on your birthday"
> 
> I can talk her into one of these I think.
> I appreciate it.


Stick to this one:


Wishfull said:


> お誕生日おめでとう。これからも元気にガンバレ！


----------



## grumbelo

So, it's ok to say Live long and prosper to a teenage girl?


----------



## uchi.m

grumbelo said:


> So, it's ok to say Live long and prosper to a teenage girl?


why bother? just don't be serious it's your motto


----------



## mikun

Hi,
○○ちゃん　お誕生日おめでとう。
長生きしてしっかりお金儲けてね？
位ではだめなのですか？


----------



## kuuzoku

She might be a "Star Trek" fan. "Live long and prosper" is a famous quote from the series. Here is the translation apparently used for the show:

Live long and prosper. 
永久に栄えあれ
Tokoshie ni sakae are.


----------



## uchi.m

kuuzoku said:


> She might be a "Star Trek" fan.


How can you tell? The OP didn't mention anything.


----------



## kuuzoku

uchi.m said:


> How can you tell? The OP didn't mention anything.



Well, I assumed because "Live long and prosper" is a blatant line from the show.


----------

